# Clear Creek Black Rock wood - 5/16/11



## sfornst (Mar 31, 2009)

There was a log in the drop below Mr. Bill last night. About 15-20 ft long and 15" diameter that extended across most of the channel. We were able to get it out of the drop and then ran out of light. It is now in the slack water below the drop pointing downstream, much less of a problem but still in the water. I don't think it's a hazard anymore but want to check it in the light. The drop should now be boatable. 
We also pulled a large log out below Black Rock rapid that was blocking the preferred line of a drop. We had time to get it out and leave it above water line. Be on the lookout for wood, they were both large pieces. 

Stacey


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Last Thursday, I saw a rope across the creek just below Black Rocks.
Creek was low and unrunable and rope was in a hard to get to spot.

What is the ethics of removing ropes in rivers and creeks?
Someone had delibertely placed that rope for some unknown reason.
Should all ropes be removed?


----------



## sfornst (Mar 31, 2009)

*we removed some rope in the spot mentioned*

Last night we removed some rope in Black Rock that was intentionally placed there. I had no ethical concerns since it would have been a hazard as the water came up. We could not figure out what it was there for, any ideas?


----------



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

I've seen the gold Panners stringing rope across the creek to hold onto when crossing. They sometimes leave them up for when they come back.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Stacey, let me know if you would like any help finishing getting that wood out of the Narrows.

- Matt R.


----------

